# Brick.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

I was messing around today taking a few more pictures of our latest kit (Patterson's Hardware) & am pretty happy with the way they turned out.





































I tried to make the color prints look like they were either faded or colorized. I gotta say, I sure like the look of hand mastered brick over mass produced plastic or laser cut! : )

This kit is available in N, HO & O Scales. The first run comes with a special set of signs for "Luci Long's Tattoo Emporium" that will not be included in future releases. See this kit & all the rest at our site, and be sure to check out the modelers gallery. Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
www.downtowndeco.com
[email protected]
406-273-0942


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The brickwork is superb, but it's those loose-hung electrical cables that really bring the scene to life. Very nice!

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

and the open windows and the potted plants and the 'ghost' stairwell and the signs and the brickwork. Your stuff is always top quality.


----------

